# this is for you fest.



## hkbenj (Nov 11, 2008)

i posted about this on the ride board too, but i guess maybe it applies here as well. anyone planning on going to this is for you fest, in florida at the end of december? let me know, lets meet up down there. or, even better, travel there with me...im in the north east.


----------



## Rise 609 (Nov 12, 2008)

Im heading to florida the last week of this month. I'm heading out of philly. If your interested send me a pm.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 24, 2008)

does anyone have more info about this fest? id like to know more about it... oh, and i think your avatar is the most metal thing ive seen on here


----------



## whatsthatsmell (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm also heading to florida, and I'll probably be around for a while. Like Mattpist, I would also like to know more about this fest, and agree that the avatar is awesomely black-metal. Props on the corpsepaint.


----------



## Rise 609 (Nov 24, 2008)

The fest is December 28th,29th and 30th. It's gonna be at the Black Box Collective in Orlando, FL. It costs $15/ day.

The band list so far is:

THOUGHT CRUSADE, COLD SHOULDER, RAMMING SPEED, REPUBLICORPSE, CULT RITUAL, COKE BUST, SURROUNDINGS, WORLDS, SEASICK, LEGION, HELLDISTORT, FOUNDATION, PARTY TIME, ANS, HIGHLIFE, HELLKONTROL,
NO FRIENDS, CROSS EXAMINATION, THE TIMEBOMBS, BROWN SUGAR, POSITIVE NOISE, RIPSHIT, I HATE THIS, POISON X PLANET, 
ONE FOOT IN THE GRAVE, RELIGIOUS AS FUCK, RATIONAL ANIMALS, 
THE HOLY CROWS, LEMURIA, SPECIAL PATROL GROUP, LIKE WOLVES, 
DRAIZE, MEHKAGO NT, SHITSTORM, STREETCLEANER, DEEP SHIT, 
COPTIC TIMES, LIE AND WAIT, SOUL CONTROL, MAMMOTH GRINDER, 
I RISE, KHANN, TIME TO DIE, FLYING SNAKES, BAD YEAR , MEANTIME, 
CONTROL DE ESTADO, MERKIT, BLACKBIRDS, LEARN NOTHING


----------



## whatsthatsmell (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Looks like it might be worth going to while down there.


----------



## hkbenj (Nov 26, 2008)

so worth it. let me know if yer down to travel together !


----------



## tothewind (Nov 29, 2008)

Where in the NE do you live? Im from Mass, and I think this would be a pretty righteous thing to travel to. Let me know if you want to arrange something.


----------



## hkbenj (Dec 1, 2008)

i go to school in providence, RI, so that's where i am right now. but by the time we were getting ready to head down there, i'd be in or around new york city. i'm really down to travel with anybody it's just a question of how and when, so you/anybody who gets at me about this should try to let me know what they'd be up for in terms of how to get down there


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 1, 2008)

is there a myspace/website for this?


----------



## hkbenj (Dec 2, 2008)

yup! http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=31001756


----------



## Samantha (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good squats/ places to pitch a tent near the fest? I'm already in FL, but haven't checked out Orlando. Message me to meet up!


----------



## dime (Dec 17, 2008)

anyone passing through nashville wanna meetup i may still be here till tomorrow


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 20, 2008)

hkbenj, your user picture is the best ever! black metal!


----------



## hkbenj (Dec 29, 2008)

ghaha thank you to all who appreciate my picture, i appreciate each and every one of you right back


----------

